# Food Safety News - 04/13/2021 .... Colorado’s bill for deregulation of meat sales sent to a joint conference committee



## daveomak.fs (Apr 13, 2021)

*Colorado’s bill for deregulation of meat sales sent to a joint conference committee*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 13, 2021 12:05 am A bill with the Colorado Legislature’s unanimous support for an alternative way of acquiring meat within the state has hit a snag. Before April 1, it looked like the Colorado General Assembly was about to send Senate Bill 21-079 to the governor for his signature. The new law takes effect immediately with his signature. It... Continue Reading


*Is the FDA sliding into your DM’s?*
By Guest Contributor on Apr 13, 2021 12:04 am Editor’s note: Each Spring, attorneys Bill Marler and Denis Stearns teach a Food Safety Litigation course in the LL.M. Program in Agricultural and Food Law at the University of Arkansas School of Law. This specialized program for attorneys brings together those who are interested in our food system, from farm to table. As a final... Continue Reading


*COVID-19 measures likely led to foodborne disease decline in Spain*
By News Desk on Apr 13, 2021 12:03 am Social distancing to combat COVID-19 has led to a decrease in foodborne infections in Spain, according to researchers. Data from the Epidemiological Surveillance Network in Madrid covering January 2020 to late June 2020, which overlaps with the beginning of the coronavirus pandemic, shows that compared with the first half of 2019, there was a marked... Continue Reading


*EFSA presents data on pesticide residues in food*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 13, 2021 12:01 am The non-compliance rate for pesticides in foods decreased in 2019, according to a report published by the European Food Safety Authority (EFSA). The report is based on data from official national controls done by EU member states, Iceland and Norway. For 2019, 96.1 percent of the 96,302 samples analyzed fell below the maximum residue level... Continue Reading


*CDC reports more than two dozen people sick in outbreak linked to ground turkey*
By Coral Beach on Apr 12, 2021 07:43 pm Following a weekend alert from the USDA about a Salmonella Hadar outbreak linked to ground turkey, the CDC today announced 28 people across a dozen states have been confirmed ill. The fresh ground turkey is past it’s sell-by dates so a recall is not being requested for the more than 200,000 pounds of implicated turkey,... Continue Reading


*Meow Mix Original Choice Dry Cat Food recalled for potential Salmonella contamination*
By News Desk on Apr 12, 2021 05:52 pm The J. M. Smucker Co. is recalling certain Meow Mix Original Choice Dry Cat Food because of potential salmonella contamination, which can be dangerous to pets and people who handle the food. The recalled products were sold at select Walmart stores in Illinois, Missouri, Nebraska, New Mexico, Oklahoma, Utah, Wisconsin and Wyoming. Surfaces not thoroughly... Continue Reading


----------

